# "ver de" o "ver por"



## giulyfr

Salve a tutti. Si dice "ver de" o "ver por" ?
Per esempio: "Lo veo de/por tu cara que estás enojada"


----------



## aceituna

Hola giulyfr:

En tu ejemplo, you usaría "en":
Veo en tu cara que estás enojada. (Veo que estás enojada. ¿Dónde lo ves? En tu cara)

No sé si hay una regla general, creo que depende del contexto...

Ciao!
Inés


----------



## giulyfr

aceituna said:


> Hola giulyfr:
> 
> En tu ejemplo, you usaría "en":
> Veo en tu cara que estás enojada. (Veo que estás enojada. ¿Dónde lo ves? En tu cara)
> 
> No sé si hay una regla general, creo que depende del contexto...
> 
> Ciao!
> Inés


 
Gracias Ines, pero en un ejemplo como este: "Me di cuenta de que estaba casado por/de su alianza"  como lo dirias?


----------



## aceituna

Me di cuenta de que estaba casado *por* su alianza.
(*Porque* vi su alianza. Ver la alianza es la razón *por* la que me di cuenta de que estaba casado. Aquí usamos *por*).


----------



## Silvia10975

Usas "por" cuando puedes substituirlo con "gracias a". ¿Me equivoco?


----------



## aceituna

s10975 said:


> Usas "por" cuando puedes substituirlo con "gracias a".


Sí, buen truco, Silvia


----------



## giulyfr

aceituna said:


> Me di cuenta de que estaba casado *por* su alianza.
> (*Porque* vi su alianza. Ver la alianza es la razón *por* la que me di cuenta de que estaba casado. Aquí usamos *por*).


 
Gracias. Entonces seria lo mismo para decir "Vi que el equipo que estaba jugando el partido era el Milan por las camicetas de rayas rojas y negras de los futbolistas"?


----------



## aceituna

giulyfr said:


> Gracias. Entonces ser*í*a lo mismo para decir "Vi que el equipo que estaba jugando el partido era el Milan por las cami*s*etas de rayas rojas y negras de los futbolistas"?


 
Exacto.


----------



## Silvia10975

Inténtalo con mi sugerencia 
"Vi que el equipo que estaba jugando el partido era el Milan *gracias a* las camisetas de rayas rojas y negras de los futbolistas", pues sí.


----------



## giulyfr

Ahora ya lo entiendo, gracias a todos. Entonces no hay casos en que sea (o es?) necesario el uso del "de" ?


----------



## Silvia10975

Se me ocurre este ejemplo "este insecto solo se ve de cerca".


----------



## aceituna

Sí, como dice Silvia, para indicar "cómo" se ve algo. De lejos, de cerca, de lado,...

Más ejemplos:
-Lo que he visto de la película me ha gustado (no he visto la película entera, pero el trozo (de la peli) que he visto me ha gustado).
-El vídeo más visto de Youtube. (Los vídeos son de Youtube). (Aunque aquí también podrías decir el vídeo más visto en Youtube, si consideras que los vídeos están en Youtube)


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Ciao,

Algunos ejemplos más:

*Veo, por tu cara, que estás enojada.*
*Por la facha que traes, se nota que has estado de parranda.*

Arrivederci,

Erasmo.


----------

